# Transportation



## Tarvos (Jan 11, 2010)

This topic is about transportation issues. Since I'm a frequent users of trains and bicycles, I would like to know what TCOD uses to get to work/school/pub/fucking place/etc.

I will elaborate later myself, but I'm a big fan of trains myself. I like metros too and I use bicycles often.

I absolutely hate cars and I think buses are practical in principle but they make me sick - I nearly fainted on one once.


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 11, 2010)

Nowhere I need to go is more than a few miles away so I walk places mostly. I used to take the bus a couple of years ago but their prices rise far too often and I like walking since you're less likely to be late  and it's generally nicer less smell of urine and walking with someone it better than sitting with someone. I miss the days where it cost less than £1 to ride on the bus one way :(

I do like trains, especially underground, but I never need to go anywhere far enough away that going by train would be practical and we don't have an underground here. I don't know why I like trains so much. I guess they just bring out the child in my that goes YAY TRAIN. I think I'd like trams too but I've never been anywhere that has them, except for some museum that had an old one running.

Anywhere that's further than a few miles away and usually my dad gives me a lift in his car but I don't plan on learning to drive myself so when I move out I'll probably be taking buses again.

I don't like cars or buses but I often have to use one of them.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 11, 2010)

Either car or bus. I don't drive, my parents drive me. =3


----------



## Jolty (Jan 11, 2010)

I live 15 minutes from everywhere so I walk most places. I do use the bus sometimes though, like when I go to my friends' houses, cuz they're annoying and live far away >:(

And even if I _could_ drive, I'd probably only do it for out of town journeys because we can barely afford petrol lol.


----------



## Minish (Jan 11, 2010)

Eh, I pretty much walk everywhere. Not that I actually go places much. The only time we really use our car is when we go to the airport or up to Scotland; I think I've been on about two buses in my entire life and the same goes for trains, now that I think about it.

I seriously can't be arsed to learn to drive. Everyone at school is like AAAH DRIVING LESSONS and I find it very hard to care whatsoever. :| So I probably won't learn until I'm in my twenty's, hopefully the RAF will need me to drive and pay for me. >D


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm avoiding driving for as long as possible. I'll walk or use public transportation if I can. I get a lift to school from my dad though!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 11, 2010)

I use the metro and bus most of the time, since I can get to wherever I want to go pretty fast. The tram sometimes when there's no metro line. 
When I travel longer-distance (to Holland or Britain) I take the train.

And the car sometimes too but I don't plan on getting one for a long time :v


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jan 11, 2010)

I use the bus loads because it's free for under-18s still in fulltime education and because it's so damn convenient. The Underground is good for whenever you need to get anywhere in central London but it costs money and the Tube is smelly. :(

I generally walk everywhere that's less than half an hour away. And for everything else, we use the car.



> I seriously can't be arsed to learn to drive. Everyone at school is like AAAH DRIVING LESSONS and I find it very hard to care whatsoever. :|


My parents are all "SON I AM DISAPPOINT YOU WILL LEARN DRIVING" so I guess I'll have to go along with it. At least they're willing to pay for it. :P


----------



## Jolty (Jan 11, 2010)

Am I the only one who /wants/ to learn to drive :(
Seriously I would probably have my license now if _I could afford anything ever_

I'll probably wait until after uni now.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 11, 2010)

I took some driving lessons because my parents wanted me to learn, but I never passed and pretty much gave up after I broke my leg.

I use the train to get pretty much everywhere, though if Megabus/National Express is being incredibly cheap and I need to go long-distance (normally Devon -> London) I'll coach up. I use the the tube while in London, obviously, and I have a bus pass to get to and from the uni when I'm in Canterbury.
I'll walk from my house into town (no mean feat, given the hill I live on), but my town's tiny and there's not a lot there. You have to use a car/train/bus to go any further than that.


----------



## Saith (Jan 11, 2010)

I live, like, an hour's walk from everything, so I catch the bus to school. A taxi if the bus is down, or for exams.


----------



## Flora (Jan 11, 2010)

My family almost always uses the car, though I take the bus to and from school and SEPTA (some form of public transportation?  I don't even know what the heck it actually is) on Mondays when I stay too late to take the regular bus but am done too early to wait till five for the late bus.

Trains are cool though; trying to convince my parents to have us go on one to New York (though that's a long story and requires a lot of explaining)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jan 11, 2010)

Mostly everywhere I need to go is what ten minutes away walking so I usually do that. i don't use trains cause of my slight phobia of them (ffff fucking train educational videos i didn't need to see a kid get run over thank you) but that might be cause I've only been on them twice so. Out of town I take the bus although now our uncle drives us places more often cause he lives a block or two away.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah, here in New York practically everyone takes the train.


----------



## J.T. (Jan 12, 2010)

In order of how frequently I use them, bus, walking, car.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 12, 2010)

Car or school bus.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 12, 2010)

I walk because I live in a teeny town and my mum works so if I want to go somewhere, I'm walking there.  Though mum wants me to learn to drive for when I move to Kelowna, since it's bloody huge there and knowing my aunt she'll buy me a car. :I


----------



## Dr Frank (Jan 12, 2010)

I run to the market 14.6 times a week, on average, since it's close. Too close. Otherwise the car for everywhere else. I would use a bicycle to go to school, 'cept somebody borrowed it and hasn't returned it yet. Two years ago. Oh, and also. I run, I never walk. I can't control it and it hurts my legs.


----------



## H-land (Jan 12, 2010)

The nearest train stations are hours away (and/or freight stations) and our public transit system (read: buses) bite. I'm forced to walk and hitch car rides everywhere. Welcome to Suburbia, USA


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 13, 2010)

I cannot comprehend the US not having a decent train system. I realize European countries are much smaller and stuff, but not having the option of getting the train for a long-distance journey seems absurd. How do kids get to and from college?

I mean, I realise I implied in the above paragraph that the British system of trains is "decent", which is a bit of a stretch (especially when one looks at the trains in Japan/France/nearly every other civilised country), but _still._
(and in our defence, the London Underground, while horrifically expensive (_£4_ for a single journey within Zone 1??) is far and away the easiest to navigate tube system I've ever come across)


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jan 13, 2010)

> (and in our defence, the London Underground, while horrifically expensive (£4 for a single journey within Zone 1??) is far and away the easiest to navigate tube system I've ever come across)


but still this very annoying!

I mean, they close half the damn system at any one time and they expect to get away with such ridiculous prices? fff.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jan 13, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> I realize European countries are much smaller and stuff


the prc can have trains to nearly all major cities. you don't need to consider this.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 14, 2010)

Bus to/from school, on foot to anywhere within walking distance (which is pretty much nowhere of interest whatsoever), car everywhere else. That is, being driven, not driving myself. Like Cirrus and goldenquagsire I really could not care less about learning to drive, at least until there's actually anywhere I need to _go_. Not that I could afford it anyway.

I remember taking the bus very frequently when I was little, when my mum went shopping or whatever. I also remember staying at my nan's house each weekend, and I'm not terribly sure how we got over there considering my mum definitely didn't drive back then :/

I want to badly to vote "helicopter" :>


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Jan 14, 2010)

Helicopter fo 'sho, that's just how I ROLL.



So terrible lameness aside, I live in a general nowhere-land and thus car ends up being the option most of the time. The only place within reasonable biking distance, only -barely- walking, is the market, so I do opt for that at times. Everything else is at least a 15 minute drive that cuts through some major motorways. 
It doesn't help much that I'm in the doesn't-care-to-drive set. I can, though, I just tend not to. If there's something I hate more than people, it's people with a couple tons of metal under their control. l: Particularly Little-Miss-Cellphone and gtfo-The-Road-Grandpa.

There's no public transport around me persay, but there sure are a lot of Freight Trains. To get stuck behind. Constantly.


----------

